# Los Angeles Department of Building & Safety Main Service Grounding Requirements



## acustom (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a heads up for anyone in Los Angeles looking for information on grounding requirements for new services on existing (and new) buildings: 
Los Angeles City is now requiring the use of two ground rods, in conjunction with the cold water grounding electrode.
And if you really want to make your inspector happy, regardless if you connected your cold water grounding electrode in front of the water regulator, use a bonding jumper. 
We performed a main service upgrade a couple of months ago and as it has always been, only one ground rod was required
I just upgraded a service a two weeks ago and got called for the second ground rod as a new requirement.
Threw in the bonding jumper (in addition to the bonding jumper at the water heater) as a precaution and he was all smiles. 

The previous head inspector at LADBS only required one rod and you could connect to the nearest cold water pipe, provided that the panel was an upgrade on an existing home.
And I received that information, because I called for clarification after one inspector told me that he would have accepted the cold water connection at the nearest cold water pipe, while on another job the inspector wanted it within 3' of the main water valve. 
But now change comes with the new head inspector... along with some extra, cut to length, #4 BAG that had to be replaced.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

This makes life easier.


----------



## acustom (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, it most definitely does!
Don't know how I went so long without one...


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

something new every day
here they want ccst gas line grouned before it goes into the building


----------



## acustom (Feb 10, 2011)

*Bonding on main service electrical panel upgrade*

On new commercial construction bonding the gas line is standard here too.
On a residential electrical panel upgrade (main service) , we're required to install a ground bond jumper between the cold water pipe and the gas line. 
Usually that's done at the gas water heater. It's the easiest place to do it.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

If you ask them, "How much extra safety do we get for this extra cost & effort?" or "How many extra lives are saved in the U.S. from this?" they will probably hang up on you. 

The NFPA was, I think, dismissive when I asked them. :whistling


----------

